# Vancouver Police Defend Canine Takedown



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2012/01/30/bc-police-dog-attack.html?cmp=rss


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

What a whiny nitwit. 
He ran. He was told to stop or else. I hope he gets laughed out of court.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Charlotte Hince said:


> What a whiny nitwit.
> He ran. He was told to stop or else. I hope he gets laughed out of court.


Show him the Carl's Jr video and tell him to go home and thank God he's still alive.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Show him the Carl's Jr video and tell him to go home and thank God he's still alive.


=D>:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:=D>:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:! Yes indeed! Glad to be alive!


----------

